

Ask HN: Does Private Browsing conceal data from previously visited sites? - vfclists

Does Private Browsing conceal data from previously visited sites, such cookies, saved form settings etc, or does it just erase stuff which would have been added for this session?<p>It seems to me that if it makes info stored from previous session available to the Private Browsing session then it is not so private.
======
zachlipton
Well, why don't we just test it for ourselves instead of wondering?

Let's see here: login to a site, open a new private browsing window (Chrome),
load the site, am I logged in? Nope. Cookies from your normal browsing are not
transmitted in private browsing mode.

Which is not to say that private browsing is actually as private as you may
think it is (see
[http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/feng.hao/files/DPM13.pdf](http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/feng.hao/files/DPM13.pdf)).

